# FINRA's proposed Forex 1.5:1 leverage possible in Australia?



## klrman (18 September 2010)

Any chance that FINRA would have any influence in Australia with their proposed 1.5:1 leverage rule change for Forex in the US?  Apparently October-18 the new law will pass for 50:1 for the USA already, so they are working at it.

Here is a link for the proposed 1.5:1 leverage rule change
http://www.finra.org/web/idcplg?Idc...RelativeUrl=/Industry/Regul...gs/2009/P118864


----------



## Governor (20 October 2010)

very interesting..... Any follow up on this? Has anyone got anymore updates?


----------

